# Type of glue for Odyssey raft?



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

older odysseys from the mid 80's were hypalon rubber,and say "toyo rubber co" on boat serial # tag,and were made in japan;newer ones are PVC,made in korea/china---if you dont know what youve got,use the universal glue---2 part stabond.if you post a photo,i probably can i.d. it.hope that helps


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

It was new in 97' so it should be PVC. Will any PVC glue from a hardware store work?
Thanks a ton


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

NO, No and No. Call an kayak shop in your area and see in they have stabond 2 part glue. Instructions here: NRS

Get the MEK from local hardware. (nasty stuff... use a respirator when working with it and go easy... it will melt the PVC if you use to much)

I use a sanding block from 3M and a random roller from the hardware store.
A cheap paintbrush work well to spread glue.

Take your time and do it right.


----------



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

no---thats the biggest mistake boaters do.hardware PVC glue is not flexible when dried(its meant to bond stiff plastic pipes only);raft PVC glue is flexible when dried(examples---vynabond,stabond,clifton urethane glues,etc.).


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> Call an kayak shop in your area...


Better yet, call a raft shop and ask them for glue to fix a PVC boat, tell them the make and model, etc....

Are you sure the *floor's* made of PVC?

-AH


----------

